# Squidding hints



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

There have been a few requests for me to put up a post on squiding in Sydney. I have been threatening to add to the wiki but never got around to it. So here is a brief out line, it is my view, it is almost certainly wrong some of the time atleast, hopefully others will post there own hints. See also previous posts on the topic.

I find it hard to squid and do anything else, in fact I often target squid only on a trip or if the fish are quiet swap to squid as the target. The two most common squid in Sydney are Arrows and Southern Calamari, there are others but 99% will be these. They are very different in habit and the approach needed to catch them. Cuttlefish are also common and can be considered a by catch of targeting southerns. Southerns can also be split into small <35cm and big >35cm as they are caught in different areas with different gear.

Small southerns and small cuttles:
Starting with small southerns and small cuttlefish, finesse is the word here, if you get the chance to sight fish them under lights (which is an excellent way to learn how to catch them) you will notice how they often touch to the jig very lightly then drop it immediately, this is common behaviour so great concentration is needed to detect the subtle hits. I also fish the jig very very slowly, often dropping it to the bottom which is where most southerns hit the jig especially if they are shy. Obviously in very rock terrain this is not possible so I just hold it stationary or use slow even jigs of the rod, I do no sharp movements of the rod at all, ever! Small cuttlefish can be caught as for southerns with the addition that they are often found within 1 mtr of the shoreline so when targeting cuttles I will cast onto the rocks and hop the jig back into the water.

Small southerns are common along most of the Sydney shoreline east of the harbour and spit bridges, they will of course travel anywhere and I caught huge southerns at Gladeville and upstream of Roseville Bridge in a massive fresh with chocolate brown water and zero vis. But usually southerns like clean water, rising tide and no wind, these conditions if you can get them will be the best chance as the squid will come into the shallows to feed and thus be easier to find, in other conditions they will be deep. A typical southern spot is the island at Balmoral, there is hard reef and kelp that drops onto sand in 2-4mtrs of water with lots of bait. The southers will be somewhere betwen the dry rock and the sand edge. Southerns also congregate around marinas, and under lights at night where is is possible to sight fish them. Direct light is best but indirect light is ok, anywhere that bait congregates at night is a good start. They can also be caught in areas of strong current but still close to rocks and kelp.

I use small jigs, don't skimp as the good jigs will out fish the rest when the going is tough. I use pink yo-zuri 1.8g as the go to for southerns. I am not sold on the use of scents, I use them but the results on southerns are mixed, it sometimes repulses them. Cuttles love scent.

Anywhere you catch a southern is worth going back to in the future as they tend to hold in very specific locations. They are often in 1s or 2s so I shift spots often, picking up one or two at each location. Sometimes they are in greater numbers. If I had to summerise small southerns it is: fish close to shore, slowly slowly and night, daybreak or dusk.

Big Southerns and Big Cuttlefish:
I am far from an expert on these, I know other AKFFer target them. Big southerns and cuttles prefer open water and big wave washed headlands. The Monkey and inside Blue Fish at North Head and the bommy at South Head are typical areas. I have often caught them livebaiting off the rocks and also 8kms out to sea livebaiting for jew. The deep reefs are too spreadout as far as I am concerned to realy target squid unless one comes up to the boat. So I focus on close to the rocks, while diving I have seen them often very close to big rock ledges close to shore. Bigger heavier jigs are the go with a more active jigging action. Avoiding the bottom has always been my biggest challenge. I still use my 6lb braid outfit. A squid skewer can be effective to pin a whole fish on if a big squid comes to be boat but wont switch to a jig.

Arrows:
These are quite different to southerns and while they can be caught together, they are more commonly separate. Arrows like deep water 5-20mtrs+ with lots of current. Again the prefernce is for clean water. The Spit Bridge at night is one of the Harbour hot spots, there are others. Arrows will form large schools of thousands of squid. Many years ago the pro squid boats occassionaly spent a night in MH jigging under their lights while they were re-supplying in Sydney.

Most boats at the spit drift through the pylons while jigging paternoster rigs, sometimes with 2 or more jigs on each line. I have also found this effective however I use lighter line 6lb and small rather than the heavy sinkers that are recomened in the videos. I also drift a unweighted jig on the surface, it is not as consistent as the jigs near the bottom but does get a few. Jigs are once again small yo-zuris etc. Because Arrows like current they hit hard and it is possible to leave the rod in the rod holder and wait for the hit.

One trick that the boats have not picked up on is that on first ight the Arrows move from the shallower water around the Spit Bridge to the deeper water on each side. Sitting in the deep water with jigs can get quite a few squid very quickly and is handy if you are too late for the night session. In windy conditions tie up to one of the morings on the eastern side of the spit, it is just as effective. In this circumstance I put a small been sinker about 30cm ahead of my unweighted jig and cast it out, let it sink to the bottom then slowly jig it back to the yak, it is very effective. Also Arrows love the egimax scent. I commonly get one on the first drop after applying more egimax.

Squid can be handled fairly safely, they have a beak between the tentacles but are not aggressive and cannot 'get' you if you are holding them by the mantle. Cuttles on the other hand are aggressive and can turn on them selves so that they can grab your hand and bite even if you are holding them by the very tip of the cuttle. Their beak takes a very neat and deep chunk out of fingers etc so watch out, even the little ones are nasty. Octopus are even more unmanageable and I don't let them in the yak, especially in the dark as it is hard to identify them and the blue rings occy hang in the same areas as squid. Oh, and be prepared to get ink over everything, especially if you get a cuttle.

The next section contains details of land based trip for soutehrns and a trip to the spit for arrows that gives a detailed descritpion of my approach. I am always trying new things so next trip may be different.

My trip last Sunday morning to Manly squidding is a good example of my approach to Southerns.

I arrived at 5am with a sunrise at 6.30 and a small high tide at 7.30am and no wind which makes sight fishing easier. I would have preffered a big high tide at 6am as the area I fish is quite shallow and needs the water coverage. I hopped out of the car and walked around to the first light over the water and scanned the pool of light carefully for fish and squid, it was a bit shallow, two big whiting and a toad were there but the yakkas found it too shallow and the squid follow the yakkas. I cast out into the black, let the jig sink for about 60 seconds then took up the slack and gently twitched the rod tip just enoght to feel the jig to determine if it had hit the bottom or if a squid had hit, I then paused again before gently twitching it again, it takes about 4-5+ mintues to retrieve each cast. I watched the water intently looking for the jig to come into the light. As it did I paused and watched to see if any squid had followed it in. If none, I give a sharper jerk then watch again. I then twitiched it in right to my feet, I then paused as it sat 30cm off rock face, this is often where squid just materialise onto the jig. No life so after a couple of casts I moved to the next light.

I did this 3 times then moved to a rock that juts out into the harbour, on my fist retrieve a small squid followed the jig in, I paused and watched, just as the jig disappeared out of sight it moved sideways and I set the hooks. In came squid number one. A few more casts for zip and it was time to move. This time between two warves that form a 5mtr gap about 20 mtrs out, casting past this gap in the dark is always an interesting callenge and impossible in the wind as I can't see the line or jig during the cast. On the second retrieve I sped up to clear some rough stuff then pasued in close, in came a squid and #2 came in.

A few more casts for zip showed they were in 1's today, so I moved to what is probably private property. A cast out to a warve was for nill, then a cast parralell to some pylons over the water produced a hit half way in, squid #3. I moved to another boat shed that often produces, however a small cod and a inquisitive leather jacket were the only action.

So I hopped in the car and popped over the hill to the gas works at Little Manly as it got light. Starting at the NE end of the wall I put a long cast out over the sand, paused about 2 min as this is deeper water and started the slow retrieve. As the jig came to the wall a squid followed up about 2 mtrs behind and 1 mtr deeper, it was very shy and would hit the jig then let go imediately, it did this about 5 times. I let the jig fall to the bottom and left it there. When the squid went for the next grab I struck and up came #4. A few more casts in the same spot for zip so I move 10mtrs south. Another long cast and squid #5 takes it on the drop and is hauled in with carefull constant pressure and into the bucket. Another move, and another long cast and another squid #6 takes it on the first drop. Then the sun comes up, it is all over and I head home with out the other fishermen at Little Manly knowing I had caught anything at all. This is a pretty typical LB squid trip for Southerns.

And now for an Arrow trip at the Spit. In late May I launched at Clontaff chasing kings in Middle Harbour, first I had to catch the squid.

It was getting light, the southerns and cuttles had been un-cooperative, a single small cuttle sat alone in the live bait bucked. I up stumps and paddled towards the Spit Bridge where half a dozen boats were still sqidding. I watched them carefully as I approached to see if anyone was pulling squid. A quick chat to the more freindly boats revealed that it had been a tough night with only a few Arrows in the tank and that they had slowed. The tide was going out, so I popped my paternoster with small bean sinker and green egimax sprayed yo-zuri to the bottom, then lifted it 50cm from the bottom and placed in the rod holder. I fixed a smaller bean sinker to my casting unweighted squid jig set up (pink yo-zuri) and cast it out and placed it in the rod holder. I grabbed the line of the first rod in the holder and gave a small half hearted jig by handlinging the line every now and then and I watched those rod tips intently.

As I drifted away from the bridge and the bottom started to drop away from the 10mtrs under the spit into the 22mtr hole to the east. The boats drifting with me started their engines at the drop off and headed back under the bridge for another drift. I kept drifting and just let more line out on the paternosta a to keep it close to the bottom. As soon as I had reset it, the rod tip bent over as the first Arrow hit the jig, a short wind and Arrow #1 is in the boat. Enthused I start working the casting rod, I cast out long, let out slack line off the spool so the jig drops straight down to the bottom then slowly work the jig back along the bottom until it is vertical, as usual just as the jig is coming under the yak a solid hit and squid #2 comes up. As I am now drifting off Fisher Point I wind up, paddle back to the Bridge and do it all again. I caught nine squid in 20 minutes that morning, pity the kings were not as co-operative. I did give a few arrows away to freinds staying out longer than me and they had success.

David


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks, highly anticapating part 2!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've learnt more about squidding in the last 5 mins than in the previous 43 years. Thanks David.


----------



## domn8r (Nov 8, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!.....squid master Dave. A very educational piece.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Thats fantastic stuff mate .THANK YOU .ive just started getting into squiding and i fish the areas you have mentioned so your advice is invaluble .
One question do you use light sticks at all .

craig


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Thats fantastic stuff mate .THANK YOU .ive just started getting into squiding and i fish the areas you have mentioned so your advice is invaluble .
One question do you use light sticks at all .

craig


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

My trip last Sunday morning to Manly squidding is a good example of my approach to Southerns.

I arrived at 5am with a sunrise at 6.30 and a small high tide at 7.30am and no wind which makes sight fishing easier. I would have preffered a big high tide at 6am as the area I fish is quite shallow and needs the water coverage. I hopped out of the car and walked around to the first light over the water and scanned the pool of light carefully for fish and squid, it was a bit shallow, two big whiting and a toad were there but the yakkas found it too shallow and the squid follow the yakkas. I cast out into the black, let the jig sink for about 60 seconds then took up the slack and gently twitched the rod tip just enoght to feel the jig to determine if it had hit the bottom or if a squid had hit, I then paused again before gently twitching it again, it takes about 4-5+ mintues to retrieve each cast. I watched the water intently looking for the jig to come into the light. As it did I paused and watched to see if any squid had followed it in. If none, I give a sharper jerk then watch again. I then twitiched it in right to my feet, I then paused as it sat 30cm off rock face, this is often where squid just materialise onto the jig. No life so after a couple of casts I moved to the next light.

I did this 3 times then moved to a rock that juts out into the harbour, on my fist retrieve a small squid followed the jig in, I paused and watched, just as the jig disappeared out of sight it moved sideways and I set the hooks. In came squid number one. A few more casts for zip and it was time to move. This time between two warves that form a 5mtr gap about 20 mtrs out, casting past this gap in the dark is always an interesting callenge and impossible in the wind as I can't see the line or jig during the cast. On the second retrieve I sped up to clear some rough stuff then pasued in close, in came a squid and #2 came in.

A few more casts for zip showed they were in 1's today, so I moved to what is probably private property. A cast out to a warve was for nill, then a cast parralell to some pylons over the water produced a hit half way in, squid #3. I moved to another boat shed that often produces, however a small cod and a inquisitive leather jacket were the only action.

So I hopped in the car and popped over the hill to the gas works at Little Manly as it got light. Starting at the NE end of the wall I put a long cast out over the sand, paused about 2 min as this is deeper water and started the slow retrieve. As the jig came to the wall a squid followed up about 2 mtrs behind and 1 mtr deeper, it was very shy and would hit the jig then let go imediately, it did this about 5 times. I let the jig fall to the bottom and left it there. When the squid went for the next grab I struck and up came #4. A few more casts in the same spot for zip so I move 10mtrs south. Another long cast and squid #5 takes it on the drop and is hauled in with carefull constant pressure and into the bucket. Another move, and another long cast and another squid #6 takes it on the first drop. Then the sun comes up, it is all over and I head home with out the other fishermen at Little Manly knowing I had caught anything at all.

This is a pretty typical LB squid trip.

David


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> Thats fantastic stuff mate .THANK YOU .ive just started getting into squiding and i fish the areas you have mentioned so your advice is invaluble .
> One question do you use light sticks at all .
> 
> craig


Hi Craig,
I sometimes use light sticks for Arrows, I am not convinced they add much as I have used one on one line and not on another and caught just as many Arrows. I have not tried them on Southerns but I guess they would work. Something for me to try another day, there is still so much for me to learn.

David


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

In late May I launched at Clontaff chasing kings in Middle Harbour, first I had to catch the squid.

It was getting light, the southerns and cuttles had been un-cooperative, a single small cuttle sat alone in the live bait bucked. I up stumps and paddled towards the Spit Bridge where half a dozen boats were still sqidding. I watched them carefully as I approached to see if anyone was pulling squid. A quick chat to the more freindly boats revealed that it had been a tough night with only a few Arrows in the tank and that they had slowed. The tide was going out, so I popped my paternoster with small bean sinker and green egimax sprayed yo-zuri to the bottom, then lifted it 50cm from the bottom and placed in the rod holder. I fixed a smaller bean sinker to my casting unweighted squid jig set up (pink yo-zuri) and cast it out and placed it in the rod holder. I grabbed the line of the first rod in the holder and gave a small half hearted jig by handlinging the line every now and then and I watched those rod tips intently.

As I drifted away from the bridge and the bottom started to drop away from the 10mtrs under the spit into the 22mtr hole to the east. The boats drifting with me started their engines at the drop off and headed back under the bridge for another drift. I kept drifting and just let more line out on the paternosta a to keep it close to the bottom. As soon as I had reset it, the rod tip bent over as the first Arrow hit the jig, a short wind and Arrow #1 is in the boat. Enthused I start working the casting rod, I cast out long, let out slack line off the spool so the jig drops straight down to the bottom then slowly work the jig back along the bottom until it is vertical, as usual just as the jig is coming under the yak a solid hit and squid #2 comes up. As I am now drifting off Fisher Point I wind up, paddle back to the Bridge and do it all again. I caught nine squid in 20 minutes that morning, pity the kings were not as co-operative. I did give a few arrows away to freinds staying out longer than me and they had success.

David


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

A first rate post David - very informative and you raised a number of strategies that I will certainly be trying on my next trip.

You stated that the 1.8 is your favoured jig size for southerns and I have always worked off the same assumption but recently (mostly in port hacking) I have found the 2.5 has been out-performing its smaller brother. After reading your hint with the small bean sinker, I am thinking that perhaps the reason for this is the 1.8 was not reaching the same depth of the 2.5 - I will definitely have to give your hint a go and see how they stack up against each other.

One thing you didn't mention is your opinion on the effect of water temp on the squid. I had a fairly poor run with squid over the colder months, with a noticeable increase in catch rate over the last month - do you think that is merely a coincidence or have you noticed that squid become more active in warmer water?


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi dean
Thanks for the great contribution. Agree with your comments on jig size. Getting to the squid is the first priority so if a bigger jig does that then good.
I have also bigger jigs are reputed to catch bigger squid. In rough or deep locations I use a bigger jig.
Most of my southern fishing is in 3mtrs or less and the heavier jigs will bury in the weed.
I carry a range of jigs including a tiny yamashitta.

On water temp I get smaller and more southerns in spring summer and less but much bigger in winter fishing deeper water, just follow the bait.
David


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

We should arrange a paratical squid fish training lesson to learn the ropes, it sure would help novices like me.

Brian


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks David, really decent of you to openly share some of your knowledge.

Consider your first beer is paid for at the next Sydney lunch ;-)


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Southerly,
Awesome post! I have saved it as a favorite. Thanks for sharing.
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## glen2480 (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks a lot for sharing that info southerly


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

deano said:


> I have found the 2.5 has been out-performing its smaller brother.


Last weekend, I found the killer jig size was the 3.0 (taking three squid on two different yozuri jigs of the same size) whereas the 1.8 didn't get anything (and I made sure it got deep enough into the kill zone). Sometimes I think squid are simply hard to figure out.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Dean,

Good call, whatever gets them to hit the jig is the right technique. There is a reason why most of the jigs stocked in the shops are around the 2.5-4.0 size. I think it was SBD who was playing with a massive yo-zuri jig about size 36+, it was bigger than most squid I catch and still worked.

Please add any hints you have to this post. It was intended to help those who have been struggling to get any squid, hence the detail. I like the writing style of FW writer David Green and I have tried to emulate that. I often find I have to ammend my squidding approach whenever I fish somewhere other than the haunts I have reasonably wired.

David


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Dave,very informative post, hope to put your tipsinto action very soon.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I usually drift with one jig in the rod holder thats down near the bottom and the other rod i cast out and reteieve giving small jerks as i bring it in,,,the one i cast out gets 90% of the squid.

When theres plenty of squid around you can get a feed on any jig,,most of mine have come from $2.50 BCF jigs,,,i splashed out the other day on a $17 yo zuri,,having said that the jig getting the rave reviews is the Harmitsu,,outfishes yo -zuris 5 to 1its been reported,,at $25 a pop here i gave it a miss,,start losing them on the bottom and you would cry :lol:

I saw a video of jigging for squid the other day,,let it sink near the bottom and then violently jig it as hard as you can with your rod(tip) going skywards, then let it sink again and repeat again after a pause,,,never done it myself but thats the way a lot of the squid gurus to it.

I guess it resembles the grass hopper swim of prawns (skipping all over the place when active)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf7EZQwAAAffgAAQYCEAECAAGIAHbp6gIAAiKY1NMNI9AbVCgAGgZMiBvI0RJB8/CdKJYWyhB2Ia0bMG9JanWLD8XckU4UJD+xGUMA==


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Just a question on the rod type recommended...I'm getting some conflicting information in my research on whether a soft tipped rod or graphite is best. Any advice on this southernly?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

here is a style with a bit more violence than i use:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good find Keza,,that is the correct way to jig for squid apparently,,,i can see how the jig would attract every squid in the area with that motion.

At the end of the day my gentle jerking action gets me a feed as well, sometimes getting my limit of 15 in a couple of hours (dependent on squid numbers/time of the year )

This summer i will be goeing night squidding, i will be buying an underwater light to attract the squid (some folks lower water proof torches down on a cord),looking forward to drifting on those hot summer nights with a coldie or two.

BTW> Ohagas,,you can buy rods made for squidding "Egi " rods they are called.


----------



## fishyak (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a handline kayak fisher. I normally anchor up over a weed bank and have 2-4 squid jigs over the side. I secure the hand lines by wrapping occy straps through the hand line and securing them to the eyelets. I fish for KG whiting etc and jig the jigs occasionally. often they will get hit just hanging 1 m or less of the bottom with only the movement of the kayak inticing them. I catch 1 or 2 then paddle maybe 20-50 m away and do it again (unless I am on a good KGW patch). When I get a squid it pulls on the jig and makes the handline bang on the hull of the yak as the occy strap is pulled.

just my 2 cents


----------



## fishyak (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a handline kayak fisher. I normally anchor up over a weed bank and have 2-4 squid jigs over the side. I secure the hand lines by wrapping occy straps through the hand line and securing them to the eyelets. I fish for KG whiting etc and jig the jigs occasionally. often they will get hit just hanging 1 m or less of the bottom with only the movement of the kayak inticing them. I catch 1 or 2 then paddle maybe 20-50 m away and do it again (unless I am on a good KGW patch). When I get a squid it pulls on the jig and makes the handline bang on the hull of the yak as the occy strap is pulled.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Red - thanks for the wiki update

Shorty - in strong current I find a jig in the rod holder and weighted near the bottom very effective, in still or shallow water it is very ineffective and I have given up trying. I guess thw current gives the jig a bit more life, plus a squid hunting the current has less time to look at the jig and consider it, hence the hits are hard and solid.

Squid rods - yes there are specifc rods, I just use my 6lb flick stick in the harbour and 20lb snapper stick offshore. I don't think it matters much unless you are jigging aggressively (see below) as long as the rod can deliver smooth pressure while pulling the squid in, a jerky action and they will get off.

Jigging action - the hard agressive approach is the traditional way that I was taught 40 years ago using a solid plastic jig and 40lb handline. It is the action used by the automated jigging machines on the commercial squid boats so it works well. It is also the way I encourage my kids to jig as it is easier for them to tell when they get a hit. I don't use it because (1) in the shallow water I like fishing it is less effective (2) does not work if you are sight fishing (3) for arrows it appears to be unneccessary but does work just as well. As always try it and settle on what ever works.

David


----------

